# FULL FACE USING ONLY HIGHLIGHTERS Challenge



## Royaldbeauty'TV (Jun 5, 2016)

Here's the new full face using only Highlighters!! Click the link to watch !!! Hope you enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNHDd4FjuxU


[video=youtube;QNHDd4FjuxU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNHDd4FjuxU[/video]


----------

